# Pup choking himself on leash



## Tigerbite (Dec 5, 2014)

I started late, way too late on leash training my pup. He's almost 8 months and I've always let him roam around freely because he always stayed close and always came back when I called (or stopped chasing the rabbits/squirrels when I said no.)

But he's closing in on 80 pounds and whenever I toss a leash on him, he'll try to lead and choke himself. If I keep walking, he'll keep trying to lead further and continue to choke himself (I don't think he feels pain, honestly.)

When I stop, he'll stop, and I can get him to sit and wait (sometimes I gotta push his butt down, because he's too excited).

Should I keep training with his normal collar and let him continue to choke himself? Should I get one of the body harness things (name slips my mind atm). Any other tips on keeping him from choking himself?

Side note: When is he going to stop gaining weight! He's a GSD/Pit mix and he's the size of a GSD and built like a Pit. Most of our family/friends are "intimidated" by him (which is good, we got him to be a guard dog), but he's just a little puppy!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

definitely do not continue with the current collar, he could damage his esophagus. I would think body harness but will defer to someone here with more training experience for the last word, cause they'd know better than I would about how exactly you should go about things now that he's older, bigger, and a puller.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Put a prong collar on him. If he's pulling into the collar, he will pull into a harness.

Then you need to teach him position. All good things happen when he's in the right spot.


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

Prong will work. Its the best fix. And it will avoid dog doing more damage to himself. I would recommend finding a trainer with experience in using it, to use it properly. But he will self-correct into it.

Dog is a bit young. I would also suggest, trying to work engagement first on leash. Just keep leash on, and reward for not tugging. Walks can start in the house. You can have a walk command, for loose leash walking. Just constantly work engagement and dog to be focused on you.

I am very surprised that you say the dog was off-leash as a pup, and when chasing squirrels a simple no would stop that.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi, we went to obedience school..Fritz heels perfectly, but for a while, he got pully too! I bought a gentle leader (like a haltie), used it maybe 5 times, we are back to heel and loose leash walks again. Good luck


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, there ya go! Couple of ways to choose from. Make sure you get good instruction on how to use a prong.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

katieliz said:


> Well, there ya go! Couple of ways to choose from. Make sure you get good instruction on how to use a prong.


AND...teach your dog where you want him. If he doesn't understand that then using any collar for correction of pulling is unfair. 

Teach him without distractions. Teach him perchwork. Teach him position by luring him. You can teach him to release to the pressure of the leash by rewarding him when he comes back into position. But teach him!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

easy to fix, but you'll be dizzy.

When pup forges ahead, turn 180 and see how he has to race to get ahead and pull... then, turn again.. repeat, repeat.

Pup will soon learn that pulling will leave him behind.

Don't put a prong on a young pup, and if and when you do, learn how to fit and use.

I do use a prong collar, so no bias here.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

A prong is your best bet. Someone mentioned not to use a prong on a pup ... 8 months and 80 pounds is not a pup anymore! I wouldn't use a prong on a puppy under 6 months, but afterwards yes! 

And if used correctly (so, yes, get taught how to use a prong collar properly) a prong can quickly teach the dog what you want. JAx08 has given you some great advice as well!

A harness will only give him more ability to pull ... that's what a harness is designed for ... it does around the dog's chest - where the greatest amount of mass and muscle is - to HELP the dog pull ... counter-productive for what you want!

Good luck


----------



## Tigerbite (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks guys, I still have a prong collar from my 2.5 year old dog. I know it's great, when used correctly, but man I just feel like I'm a monster putting that on a dog, lol.




WesS said:


> I am very surprised that you say the dog was off-leash as a pup, and when chasing squirrels a simple no would stop that.


Me too. Especially when my older dog (2.5 years) still doesn't come back when chasing after something. I used to let them both roam freely out back, but the older dog would take off and the pup would follow, naturally. But every single time, when I told them to come or said no, the pup would always come running back to me. Now I always hook the older dog up on a runner and let the pup run loose.

This pup was also potty trained, completely, by 12 weeks. He's pretty stubborn when it comes to learning new commands though. He knows them, but refuses to do them. Only time he'll do it is when he knows I have a "good" treat or whenever he wants out of his pen area I made him.


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

Tigerbite said:


> Thanks guys, I still have a prong collar from my 2.5 year old dog. I know it's great, when used correctly, but man I just feel like I'm a monster putting that on a dog, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look to be honest I would still suggest trying to go positive and build engagement and do all that other stuff. Its just a longer process. It needs a lot more work. And more than likely you often will still need to use the prong at some stage. I am just worried about the damage walks will do in the meantime.

Prong for health considerations... For me it has a psychological effect on dog, as it elicits a higher pain response. (Which may elicit more stress, esp if you abuse the tool). But I thoroughly believe it is safer than a dog pulling on a choke chain or flat collar. Imagine all the damage on his neck over time from constant pulling choking etc.

This is something I have personally done. I got really angry at someone saying a prong is abusive, and would you put it on your own neck. So I did. And am completely convinced their are times where it is healthier and safer for the dog.

Not advisable. And prob very dangerous, a dogs neck is a lot stronger than a humans. But I've done it.

I connected a prong on my neck, and one on my dogs neck, and went for a bit of a walk. It was fine. I would never dream of doing that with a flat to flat collar. That is asking for a broken neck. It gave me a real appreciation for what dog is feeling.

I have also put a prong on myself and corrected myself as hard as I could bear. I went pretty hard. Again it goes into your skin, so the actual blunt trauma to neck is minimised IMO. 

So less force over x amount of time, is healthier for the dog.


----------

